# are malinois affectionate



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

So I know alot of your mals are working dogs, but i know some are pets at the same time , Just wondering if you find the breed , affectionate, cuddly or more on the independent , indifferent side . 
I have had sheps and find they are more independent , but have the staffs and they are real lovers and snugglers, and I have to say i really enjoy it , looking forward to your input.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it depends on a few things. I've got 2 mals right now and they both love me to death, but they just sort of tolerate everyone else around the house and niether of them are allowed around my kids unattended. But I've seen some that aren't that affectionate for whatever reason toward their owner or anyone else for that matter. I've got a GSD that is compliant with me but adores my wife. Just depends on the dog, upbringing, etc. I don't know that breed has that much to do with it.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think some lines of malinois tend to have more pack drive. My girl is obnoxiously in love with me. I see a lot of Malinois like this. I think more often than not, Malinois love thier owners. But they are dog that is very sensitive. I think the other side of the coin, it's not hard to make them hate either.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

My Dutchies, which are pretty similar to Malis, are affectionate. Females are very, very affectionate and Males are to a lesser degree. I find my Dutchies to be very similar to what my Dobermans used to be like. My GSD's are far less affectionate than either.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Out of all the Mals I've had, only one (a female) wasn't what I would describe as affectionate. The three Mals I have here now are pretty obnoxious about it too.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought 2 mal pups they are gonna be 11 weeks Monday. They are male and female and they are really affectionate the male more than the female but both are very sweet. The male I can have around the kids the female not so much she has to be watched she will growl and mouth on the kids when they try to pick her up..My GSD hes a czech male and hes a real big love..


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I never thought they would be with the drive but they are just as OCD about their owners as they are about everything else. Both of mine were super clingy to the point of being obnoxious about it. Malachai would love nothing more than to curl up in my lap and fall asleep on my chest like he did as a puppy. But as big as he is now that is definitely not going to happen. Anytime he gets the chance for attention he gets crazy clingy.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I think the other side of the coin, it's not hard to make them hate either.


 Good point.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

My Mals are "pet me please" mush dogs, until you get them into bitework......and with me, all they want me to do is pet them and rub their bellies. 

My GSD wants affection on his own time. 

The Bloodhound likes people who don't get in his face and he won't leave ME alone....unless we are working or out for a walk...then scent is what he looks for.......

And the Dutchie....well, he could care less unless you have something to throw.....could be a dead fly.....if you can throw it, he will love you forever. 

(lots of differences in all dogs, but they all want it from me.....

LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> ... I've got 2 mals right now and they both love me to death, ...


 Well Adam, it looks like your dogs have lead a sheltered life or have no taste at all!!!!LOL8-[


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> So I know alot of your mals are working dogs, but i know some are pets at the same time , Just wondering if you find the breed , affectionate, cuddly or more on the independent , indifferent side .
> I have had sheps and find they are more independent , but have the staffs and they are real lovers and snugglers, and I have to say i really enjoy it , looking forward to your input.



I make sure to bring my Mal camping with me, he keeps me warm in the tent hahaha, while my other dog wants nothing to do with keeping me warm.

Most mals I have seen bond very well.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

my Mals, 3 Males and 1 female-very affectionate but also very possessive


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

the ones I have met are very affectionate 
mine thinks he is a lap dog


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

My Dog BRUJO
*Both Pictures Same Dog*​Handler agression dogs are not synonyms of good temperament or hard dogs

A good equilibrated Malinois can give you the best of both worlds​


----------



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

My female Mali is annoyingly affectionate
.

She's a hand whore, she'll do anything to be pet.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

The GSDs I have had over the past 40+ years have been affectionate only when they desire it and in short episodes but are/were not clingy anything like my Dutch and the 14 week GSD/Dutch pup. The Dutch can get absolutely obnoxious with her velcro-ness. She literally hugs and presses her head and body very tight. I agree that it may be the OCD that she has in working as well as in her people relationships.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

My malinois are very affectionate and would give their life for their family. But for other people they're not nice at all. Only 1 thing counts and that's their family


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my mali is very affectionate and in fact rivals our pugs for the most affectionate dog.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Well Adam, it looks like your dogs have lead a sheltered life or have no taste at all!!!!LOL8-[


 LOL! No one has ever accused my dogs of having taste. :razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Total snuggle-bunny. Even the DS has her cuddly moments, too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

My former Mal/GSD X was not very affectionate. He liked being near you but would kind of be done with petting pretty soon. My two purebreds are both very affectionate with me and the husband and selectively social with everyone else.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you think more of the herding breeds could be this way? The desire to please the shepherd/handler. My female BC is a daddy's girl and loves to be with me and work for me. A big difference from my first female. The strong bond and willingness to please is something I like in my BC. My male Bouv is also the same way but on a different level...no sissy guy stuff here!!!=;


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is there a breed of dog who is not affectionate if raised kindly? I've found most horses affectionate too... some just take a little longer than others.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IDK about Mals (though i will stand up for carol's dutchie--he's so funny; a tiny little dead leaf to retrieve and he loves ya ).

my GSD are NOT cuddly dogs; not to say they don't love praise/food/tug rewards, but these guys tend to be more like "i'll stay right by you (til you trip over me), but i don't beg for affection; a random scratch behind the ears is fine". 

FWIW.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Even my baddest, most evil little working terriers were lovable, affectionate lap dog. 
The GSD are both like puppys when it comes to affection.
I've never owned an aloof dog with me or the family. Outsiders were sometimes :twisted: treated differently!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Is there a breed of dog who is not affectionate if raised kindly? I've found most horses affectionate too... some just take a little longer than others.


My wife had a catahoula who was raised kindly, loved her mama, but was not very affectionate. She did not care to get petted, or any of that jazz...did not go crazy when my wife came home...but she defintly loved her. She was a weird dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

James Downey said:


> My wife had a catahoula who was raised kindly, loved her mama, but was not very affectionate. She did not care to get petted, or any of that jazz...did not go crazy when my wife came home...but she defintly loved her. She was a weird dog.


My current dog was like that until I spayed her. Very odd indeed, never experienced anything like it before either and hope to never again. [-o<


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

My Dutchie is such an affection sponge. He is so clingy it's irritating at times. He's very loving and sweet to his people. In his mind, if you dont live here, you dont belong here. He's almost 7 months & it suprises me that he is so territorial already but when he's out in public, he's totally cool if I let someone occasionally pat him.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a DS and a GSD. The DS (which is a X Mali) is the most affectionate dog I have ever been around. She is pretty social with other people too. Far more so that the GSD, which has a far more independent personality. I agree with the point that some have made that their "affection" can VERY quickly be switched into agression (not towards me, that would warrant a "come to Jesus meeting").


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

My GSD is very affectionate and cuddly towards me, running around, jumping on me, licking my face and many many more. A tornado of love  But she's very aloof to strangers, barks if they are in our territory, lets them pet her only if I am next to her. 

My mal is only 6 months old, very affectionate, but she likes biting more than petting, so I always calm her down a bit before my clothes are shredded. I like her affection nonly when she's tired. Comes and falls asleep on my hands. That's when I really love her. To strangers she's very protective, but quickly switches to play.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

IME females are less affectionate then males. They have a nasty evil side that no males I have owned have even come close to. My current Mal female is 8 months old and is very attentive, affectionate and likes to get her belly rubs but it is more of a lure to get you close so she can chew on you or play, not because she wants to be fawned over. She enjoys the closeness to an extent but only for so long, then the bell dings and its on. She is not at all clingy nor is she overly independent. Highly capable of self entertainment but loves to work and interact with me. Great balance there at least Very clear headed. She will range out pretty far during work always checks in for a moment consistently and repeatedly when I fall behind. 

My APBTs are all 120% wiggly and affection but not clingy. I hate to say it because my Mal is a great dog, but I can't imagine ever having that kind of bond with her, although we have a great bond, she's just not that kind of dog. Again, my male is far more affectionate than my female APBT.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Vin Chiu said:


> IME females are less affectionate then males. They have a nasty evil side that no males I have owned have even come close to. My current Mal female is 8 months old and is very attentive, affectionate and likes to get her belly rubs but it is more of a lure to get you close so she can chew on you or play, not because she wants to be fawned over. She enjoys the closeness to an extent but only for so long, then the bell dings and its on. She is not at all clingy nor is she overly independent. Highly capable of self entertainment but loves to work and interact with me.


 
Quote; _a nasty evil side that no males I have owned have even come close to_

That could be because they are that wee bit smarter and clearer on what they are after maybe ?

It's a wee bit like that with the horses; a male may kick out at you in his stable, but a mare seldom misses you and hits the wall. She just takes a little time about it and lines you up lol I don't think it's being nasty or evil.... just meant!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope you see by these answers It is clear as mud. It depends on the dog. 

My Dutchie female is very affectionate. My male Dutchie loves my company but I would not say he is affectionate.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

My group that we have hear of differing genders and ages are pretty annoying at times with there noses up your rear end to the point you trip over them ( figure of speech ). Those are dutchies as of now. We have had mals both boys and girls and they were pretty chill to with the exception of one. He was a 4 month old french line that was a independent liitle a-hole, that barely look for affection or people socialiazation. Everybody else has been from either dutch or belgian back round and have been great. Might of been just luck of the draw because everybody gets treated and trained exactly the same. I enjoy both these breeds being part of my family life which has been for a long time now.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

A lot can depend on when the pup gets human contact early would make more affectionate late human contact would make them more likely to be aloft just to generalize individuals and lines are a big part also.


----------



## Jennifer Bale-O'Connell (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a Doberman, a Malinois, and two kids under the age of 6. I haven't gone to the bathroom alone in 5 years. Sometimes they're all in there. 

I would characterize both the Dobe and the Mal as affectionate, but it's that sort of "you WILL love me and pet me - NOW" demanding affection, rather than the "let me gaze adoringly into your eyes and take any crumb of attention you might toss my way." The Mal will even climb into strangers' laps at flyball tournaments. "Hi. You're not busy. Pet me. Love me."


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I hope you see by these answers It is clear as mud. It depends on the dog.
> 
> My Dutchie female is very affectionate. My male Dutchie loves my company but I would not say he is affectionate.


Is he affectionate if someone tries to steal wire out of the back of the truck with him in there? :-k


----------



## Nichole Mason (Mar 11, 2010)

My male malinois is a big freaking baby, loves to cuddle. He is like a two year old really. I ahd a 9 month old female who could give a crap less it was weird, she was very reserved and independent. Now my 6 month old female now is basically a nut and loves to affectionate after you get ehr to calm down lol. Like someone said, just depends on the dog and if you have other dogs they are around.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never had a Malinois but a lot of my colleagues have had and have. My girlfriend at the club has an extremely affectionate male. He melts when you pat him. Her elder male is also friendly but nowhere near as affectionate, or maybe this is shown in other ways.

We have a GSD that screams and nearly attacks my husband to be stroked when he comes home.

Mine comes up to me in the middle of the night and gives me a "kiss". Otherwise nowhere near as demonstrative.

I think it's in the dog's character, male or female. My Briard was very independent and never wanted patting. I'm not the "patting" sort, so it suited me.

Always had males but our dog's grandmother (Toni's dog) was just the same - screaming, scratching, jumping etc.

I was also of the opinion that females (any breed) were more affectionate but have changed my opinion. Strangely, I've never had one like my husband's dog.


----------

